# Latest Laptop (Within 33000)



## Ironman (Oct 1, 2015)

I am in a Hurry (Will buy this week) - Sorry about that - Please Give me your valuable advice & opinions.

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

~30,000 
Can Stretch to
Max 33000

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

    Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
    Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook?

Almost Anything
Except Playing High Graphics Games (Although it would be sweet to have it too , but at this price range its a bit too much to ask)

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?

Intel 5th Generation  OR  AMD Kaveri A10 OR AMD Carrizo

Must:
1 TB HDD
Ram: 8GB (If Possible) Else Less
Discrete GPU - Atleast 2 GB (NVidia OR AMD)
USB 3.0 

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:ASUS , ACER , DELL
b. Dislike:HP (But if its the ONLY choice in this Range then i have to buy it)

5) Anything else you would like to say?

    Screen resolution ( 768p (HD) / 900p / 1080p (Full HD) ) - Full HD if Possible else Any [At this Price Anything Decent is good]

    Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs) / extended (5-7hrs) ) - More the Better

    Purchase place  -  Online (eg - flipkart, snapdeal , amazon.in , infibeam) (Even Unpopular sites - MDComputers , primeabgb) 
                               & Local (Preferred) 


........................................................................................................................
I did some Research
I found:

Acer Aspire E5-551G (NX.MLESI.001)

- - - Updated - - -

I am kind of in a hurry , please reply guys


----------



## true_lies (Oct 1, 2015)

a bit out of budget but would suit your needs
*www.flipkart.com/asus-x555lj-x-series-xx127d-core-i3-5th-gen-4-gb-ddr3-1-tb-hdd-free-dos-2-graphics-notebook/p/itme8z45brgdbffp?pid=COME8Z454YUGQG7E
for 8 gig ram, you can always add a module later
not sure about the a.s.s. though


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 1, 2015)

*m.ebay.in/itm?itemId=271989752037


----------



## Ironman (Oct 1, 2015)

true_lies said:


> a bit out of budget but would suit your needs
> *www.flipkart.com/asus-x555lj-x-series-xx127d-core-i3-5th-gen-4-gb-ddr3-1-tb-hdd-free-dos-2-graphics-notebook/p/itme8z45brgdbffp?pid=COME8Z454YUGQG7E
> for 8 gig ram, you can always add a module later
> not sure about the a.s.s. though



Yes its good
How does it compare with the One i Posted
Acer E5 551G according to you ?

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> *m.ebay.in/itm?itemId=271989752037



Just Comparing:
Acer E5 551G  | HP 14-R212TX

15.6" | 14"
1 TB | 500 GB
8 GB | 4 GB
AMD Radeon R7 M265 | GEFORCE 820M
AMD APU A10-7300 | Intel Core i5 (5th Generation)

Acer is ~3000 More than HP


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 1, 2015)

^ I though Acer one came with R5 M230. Go with it.


----------



## Ironman (Oct 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ I though Acer one came with R5 M230. Go with it.



Well thanks for the info (i will ask the seller which one is true)

This is the fipkart link of the Acer Laptop.

*www.flipkart.com/acer-aspire-e5-55...nux-2gb-graph-nx-mlesi-001/p/itme7yjfbjtj7mym

- - - Updated - - -

Are there any New Carrizo Laptops available in India ?

Or Any 5th Gen Intel with better GPU than Radeon R7 M265 ?

Any one ?

Does it cost less if i buy from acer showroom / asus showroom etc ?

How are LG Laptops or Sony Vaio Laptops ?


----------



## true_lies (Oct 1, 2015)

Ironman said:


> Well thanks for the info (i will ask the seller which one is true)
> 
> This is the fipkart link of the Acer Laptop.
> 
> ...



better confirm the specs for the acer one if it really comes with r7 m265, see some reviews. a good buy if it does.
showroom price seem to be more than online price from where i live(for the asus one which i recommended), check your local retailers.


----------



## Ironman (Oct 1, 2015)

true_lies said:


> better confirm the specs for the acer one if it really comes with r7 m265, see some reviews. a good buy if it does.
> showroom price seem to be more than online price from where i live(for the asus one which i recommended), check your local retailers.



Checking

BTW

I found this
ASUS X555 LJ-XX177H
Asus X555 notebooks launched in India starting at Rs. 28999
and many other sites tells that its price is 28999
but i haven't found that price any where.

How is it ?


----------



## Ironman (Oct 5, 2015)

Ironman said:


> Checking
> 
> BTW
> 
> ...



Checked

this model - NX.MLESI.001

have that GPU

- - - Updated - - -



Ironman said:


> Checked
> 
> this model - NX.MLESI.001
> 
> have that GPU



Any other Opinions or advices ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 5, 2015)

Ironman said:


> Well thanks for the info (i will ask the seller which one is true)
> 
> This is the fipkart link of the Acer Laptop.
> 
> ...


May be it will come to Indian market next year,2016.
Me also waiting for one and keen to buy one.


----------



## Ironman (Oct 6, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> May be it will come to Indian market next year,2016.
> Me also waiting for one and keen to buy one.



Cant wait , have to buy one now .......
are there any available now ?


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 6, 2015)

avoid HP,Acer,LG etc
Stick to Dell,Lenovo,Asus
they have great quality, good after sales, parts are also cheap and easily available


----------



## Ironman (Oct 6, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> avoid HP,Acer,LG etc
> Stick to Dell,Lenovo,Asus
> they have great quality, good after sales, parts are also cheap and easily available



As far as i searched , i didnt find any good models from dell , lenovo 
i found a asus model but its availability is an issue

and until now Acer e5 551g gave the best bang for the buck unless you have a better one in mind within 34k


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 10, 2015)

Ironman said:


> As far as i searched , i didnt find any good models from dell , lenovo
> i found a asus model but its availability is an issue
> 
> and until now Acer e5 551g gave the best bang for the buck unless you have a better one in mind within 34k



well your wish
frankly I wouldnt buy from Acer,HP etc , very iffy quality,after sales and parts
With Dell,Lenovo and Asus, both official and unofficial support is easy


----------



## Ironman (Oct 11, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> well your wish
> frankly I wouldnt buy from Acer,HP etc , very iffy quality,after sales and parts
> With Dell,Lenovo and Asus, both official and unofficial support is easy



Well ... its like there is no other option available to me (AFAIK).

If you know a similar or better option from Dell , Lenovo or ASUS .
Please let me know.


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 11, 2015)

Ironman said:


> Well ... its like there is no other option available to me (AFAIK).
> 
> If you know a similar or better option from Dell , Lenovo or ASUS .
> Please let me know.



There are options as mentioned earlier but youll either have to up your budget or reduce your requirements a bit
imho its not worth risking it for a bit more specs


----------

